# olispa



## gemmita

Recordo vagament una conversa amb una amiga que m'explicava el significat d'olispa (o alguna cosa que es semblava molt). Ara no m'enrrecordo del significat i no ho trobo al diccionari. Alguna idea?


----------



## Mei

Hola,

No recordes pas de què parlaveu, oi? Només amb la paraula no sé què dir-te... 

Mei


----------



## Samaruc

A mi no em sona de res tampoc...

Potser una mica de context ajudaria... 

Quin dialecte parla la teua amiga...?


----------



## gemmita

Bé, potser m'he confòs i no s'escriu així, ara sonava tal i com es pronuncia. 
La meva amiga es de Barcelona, però coneix gent de tota Catalunya, així que pot ser de qualsevol lloc. Si no recordo malament, era una conversa sobre sexe.

Mireu, quan la torni a trobar ja li preguntaré i us ho dic segur!
Moltes gràcies igualment.


----------



## Roi Marphille

gemmita said:
			
		

> (...) Si no recordo malament, era una conversa sobre sexe.
> quote]
> 
> ei, em sembla que l'he trobat!
> 
> *olisbe*
> 
> [del gr. _ólisbos_ 'fal·lus de cuir']
> 
> _m_ Aparell emprat com a substitutiu del penis en un coit o en la masturbació; consolador.


----------



## Mei

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> gemmita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...) Si no recordo malament, era una conversa sobre sexe.
> quote]
> 
> ei, em sembla que l'he trobat!
> 
> *olisbe*
> 
> [del gr. _ólisbos_ 'fal·lus de cuir']
> 
> _m_ Aparell emprat com a substitutiu del penis en un coit o en la masturbació; consolador.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiet Roi, em trec el barret! No ho hagués dit mai!
> 
> Mei
Click to expand...


----------



## gemmita

Moltes gràcies, havia començat a creure que la meva amiga s'inventava les coses. No tenia ni idea!


----------



## Samaruc

Ha, ha... i jo preguntant pel dialecte. Ai, com més anys més ingenu!


----------



## nurieta.corb

Gemma...ho veus com si que existeix...
Olisbe...més aviat sona eclesiàstic...Pare, que em pot atançar l'olisbe?

apa, fins aviat
núria


----------

